# Can't get Auger blade off John Deer snow blower



## mitch62

I got a rock in the rotor blade in the back and it bent it so it jams up. I want to take it out to bend it back, but can't get the auger blade out.

I posted a video about the problem. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwDAc3P6Hoo]YouTube - Help! Can't get the auger blade off my John Deere snow blower[/ame]


----------



## Thomas

Can you see signs of key w/set screw or maybe hollow pin?


----------



## Country Boy

The shaft goes through the back of the housing and probably has a pulley or gearbox attached to the back. You will need to remove that pulley to get the shaft out. The blower fan (the part that blows the snow out the chute) rides on that shaft, and there is a bearing on the back side of the housing. You are most of the way there to get the unit out, but you just have to remove the part holding it on in the back and you should be good. Can you take a pic of the back side of the unit?


----------



## mitch62

I see a cuff with a set screw behind the housing. I'll try that. I'll post a pic if that doesn't work.

Thanks a ton for the advice!


----------



## Country Boy

I work on these things all day at my job in town, gets to be second nature after a while. Every brand is a bit different, but I think you see what needs to be done. Happy to help!


----------



## Upper5Percent

These should get you started...assuming this is your blower...30 - 425, 445, AND 455 TRACTORS (QUICK-TATCH) (M01471X)
notice set screw(23) and shaft key(24)

If you blower is a 35 - 425, 445 AND 455 TRACTORS (M047SBX)
then you'll have to look that up yourself on JDParts...


----------



## mitch62

awesome! Thx!


----------

